# Zael



## Zaelfoxxie (Jul 10, 2008)

*Looks*
Well for starters Im a skunk and no i do not smell i am about 6.4 black with red stripes a 70s style haircut a few ear pirceings and orange eyes always wearing tight jeans or nothing at all mesh shirt with a white leather jacket always unziped big foofy tail. digi grade legs half human half paw hands

*Food*
Well Fruit i Love Fruit cant get enough of it mmmm i like pizza and fast food i have a high matabolism so i can handle it with out gaining a pound i have a habbit of chewing my food at least 25 times so i am a slow eater there for i am full when i am full and rarly over eat oh yah and cookies dough ill rool over for it mmmmmm

*Personality*
hmm i am ver lovable and a good friend to have doesnt take kind to people being late and not being somewhere when they said they would. it may seem somtimes that i am very emotionless on the outside but really i am a very emotional guy i just dont go around in public expressing my every feeling if you get to know me and become a close friend you would find out. i love to walk around parks alone and think if ther is a ocean near by ill be there instead.  i dont like to get gifts that offten or have other people by me things because it makes me feel bad.

*Hobbies*
well computers will always be my number one hobbie and most likly job or a cyber caffea mmmm coffie im a hard core game critic ^-^; it anoys some people because i do it all the time so ill end up dissapreaing when other are playing games.


----------



## FeralPup (Jul 11, 2008)

o hai :3
your a pretty cool skunky 
has a cooke *offers cookie* :3


----------



## Zaelfoxxie (Jul 11, 2008)

YAY! *eats the cookie*


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 7, 2021)

Skunks are cool


----------

